# 5th wheel insurance - fulltimers UK and abroad



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
We are in the process of buying a 5th wheel and would be interested to know if anyone can recommend an insurance company who allows fulltiming, both in the UK and abroad. We tend to go to Spain for the winter months for approx 4 months and the rest of our time is in the UK at various locations (depending where the work is!!!)

Cheers
Pauline


----------

